# Rod storage



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Revolving rack in a corner of the living room.... Yeah I need a bigger place but I also like looking at them


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

fjmaverick said:


> Revolving rack in a corner of the living room.... Yeah I need a bigger place but I also like looking at them


My kids would have my fly rods in in multiple broken pieces if I left them in a place where they could reach them. I'm looking for some ideas to hang them from the ceiling.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What about something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Rapala-Lock-H...=1454640244&sr=8-1&keywords=Rapala+rod+holder

You can mount multiple sets on 1x3s and screw them into the ceiling of your garage


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

el9surf, PM me your number and I'll text you some pictures of mine. I built it out of 1x6 pine, stained it, and put two coats of polyurethane on it. It's mounted to the ceiling, holds 12 rods, and could easily be made with longer boards to hold as many as you want. It looks really clean too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

My son and I completed a little project to build some rod racks for the garage. 

http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/accessories/diy-fishing-pole-rack-plans

Great father son project. He loved it because he got to use power tools. Then once completed he customized it by painting it and adding stickers.

I ended up building one for my self. It's very easy to call up for more rods.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. I found some wooden ceiling mount racks on sale at cabelas that I figured were worth taking a look at. I was tempted to build my own but I have limited time and figured this might work. I will have to add a bungee across the bottom just to ensure nothing falls out accidentally.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Ceiling-Rod-Rack/1409579.uts


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used four eye bolts, 2 on each side mounted to the studs in my garage ceiling. Took 2 2x4's and drilled 2 holes that lined up with my eye bolts. Knotted a section of rope and ran it through the bottom of the wood and secured it to the eye bolts. Almost looked like a swing set hanging from my ceiling lol. But it worked and I was able to accommodate just about any size or amount of rods I wanted..


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

i have a loft in the garage over the garage door and on one side i made hanging horizontal PVC storage. Basically i took a 2" PVC pipe and cut 1.5" long pieces. I drilled a hole for a screw in all of them. Then half of them i cut a 1" slot in them for the rod to pass thru. I then Staggered them so that reels will not touch. And using an impact screw driver i mounted them to the studs. The butt slips in the closed loop and then the rod can horizontally pass thru the cut piece. I have all of $8 wrapped up into a dozen rods hanging up and out of danger. I also use a generic neoprene reel cover from amazon on all of the reels. And probably have $45 or so in those as they are about $3 each. SIMPLE and to the point. Nothing fancy but it gets the job done! ill take a pic later if someone is interested


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jdpber1 said:


> i have a loft in the garage over the garage door and on one side i made hanging horizontal PVC storage. Basically i took a 2" PVC pipe and cut 1.5" long pieces. I drilled a hole for a screw in all of them. Then half of them i cut a 1" slot in them for the rod to pass thru. I then Staggered them so that reels will not touch. And using an impact screw driver i mounted them to the studs. The butt slips in the closed loop and then the rod can horizontally pass thru the cut piece. I have all of $8 wrapped up into a dozen rods hanging up and out of danger. I also use a generic neoprene reel cover from amazon on all of the reels. And probably have $45 or so in those as they are about $3 each. SIMPLE and to the point. Nothing fancy but it gets the job done! ill take a pic later if someone is interested


Post pictures of what you have done, same for afterhours. I'm not set on the cabelas wooden racks I ordered, however I'm going to take a look at them at the very least.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought a house with more rod storage so unfortunately I don't have any pics..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

AfterHours2 said:


> I bought a house with more rod storage so unfortunately I don't have any pics..


That's exactly what I need to do.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

ok here is my cheap PVC pipe over head simple rod storage. I have 4 areas that are roughly this many rods. the fly rods are in cases in the corner. I have 15 foot tall ceiling in the garage and this is under a 4 foot deep U shaped storage loft above the garage door. These rods are down one side wall. I have rods on the opposite wall and the 2 sides of the door (OUTSIDE)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

J-Will said:


> el9surf, PM me your number and I'll text you some pictures of mine. I built it out of 1x6 pine, stained it, and put two coats of polyurethane on it. It's mounted to the ceiling, holds 12 rods, and could easily be made with longer boards to hold as many as you want. It looks really clean too.


Please do share pics if you can post them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jdpber1 said:


> ok here is my cheap PVC pipe over head simple rod storage. I have 4 areas that are roughly this many rods. the fly rods are in cases in the corner. I have 15 foot tall ceiling in the garage and this is under a 4 foot deep U shaped storage loft above the garage door. These rods are down one side wall. I have rods on the opposite wall and the 2 sides of the door (OUTSIDE)


Is that an old Mitchell 300 I see?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok rods racks are in, they should work ok. For the money they are decent, might need a small amount of modification.

Any thoughts on how far apart they should be ideally? I will have the butt of the rod in the holder, and will have one other contact point on the blank. Remember these are hanging from the ceiling.
I may be limited by the beams in the ceiling unless I put some intersecting beams up to mount from. Thoughts.......


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

1x6 stained


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Ok rods racks are in, they should work ok. For the money they are decent, might need a small amount of modification.
> 
> Any thoughts on how far apart they should be ideally? I will have the butt of the rod in the holder, and will have one other contact point on the blank. Remember these are hanging from the ceiling.
> I may be limited by the beams in the ceiling unless I put some intersecting beams up to mount from. Thoughts.......


For 9' fly rods and assuming reels on, I would think butt end and next section at about 4' up would be good. If your ceiling beams are 24" on center that would work easily at two beams forward...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

wood dowels


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I built a couple of these- cheap and handy
http://www.onthewater.com/best-fishing-rod-storage-rack-cant-buy/


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> wood dowels


Must be the man-cave!


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Is that an old Mitchell 300 I see?


NO it is an old PENN "Ultra Sport" she is one of my fave small reels. Countless shad and large mouth have been caught on this reel over the years


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jdpber1 said:


> NO it is an old PENN "Ultra Sport" she is one of my fave small reels. Countless shad and large mouth have been caught on this reel over the years


Nice.... Love those oldies! 

Ya gotta wonder how we managed to catch all those fish back in the day, on that ole school low tech equipment! Ha!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't keep rods or reels in the garage in Florida unless it's air conditioned. Esp up close to the ceiling. Heat just kills stuff.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

mine are about 5 feet down from the ceiling.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

devrep said:


> I wouldn't keep rods or reels in the garage in Florida unless it's air conditioned. Esp up close to the ceiling. Heat just kills stuff.


Good point, will take that into consideration


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> I wouldn't keep rods or reels in the garage in Florida unless it's air conditioned. Esp up close to the ceiling. Heat just kills stuff.


I hear it kills brain cells too!


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Latest line up...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Troutset said:


> 1x6 stained



Sweet line up! You need to swim in the midcurrent more!


----------

